# Long distance marriage



## Bafuna (Aug 13, 2012)

My husband and I live in neighboring countries because he could only get a good job outside our country. I live with our 2 kids aged 9 and 3. 

We have agreed that I will leave my job and we all live together (as it should be) beginning of next year as he has become financially more stable. The problem is we have so many issues going, im not sure if this marriage will last although we have agreed to work on it.

Im afraid of leaving a good job, going to another country where there are no friends and family, risking everything for a not so strong marriage, but at the same time I know that some of our problems stem from us not living together. I also feel this situation is unfair to our kids who need both their parents around all the time

What would you do?


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

Have you ever lived together? It doesn't sound like much of a marriage, I'd be hesitant to make a big change too with so little it seems to move for. I think you need to decide to either break it off or take the plunge and move.


----------



## shenox (Sep 12, 2012)

you go to his country and live. I think you will find a job there also and it will be better for your kids.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

I live in my wife's country. It isn't always easy, there can be times when I have felt really unhappy and other times I feel great. It can depend on your personality and your children; if you are easy going and adapt then fine, if not then prepare yourself psychologically as the point of blame is likely to be your husband, sadly.


----------

